# Avatar: The Last Airbender - Bending styles as classes?



## Jürgen Hubert (Jul 23, 2008)

Now that the show has finished...

How would you write up the four bending styles of Avatar: The Last Airbender as D&D 4E classes? And what kinds of roles would they fulfill?


----------



## Nivenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, if I recall one of the core rulebooks (was it the Player's Guide? I'd have to check) mentioned that the upcoming elemental classes will have a feel very much like those in Avatar (they used the title of the show specifically). However, since those won't be out for another two years at least (Player's Guide II doesn't have elemental classes) you'd probably be better off trying to make a homebrew variant of the wu jen.


----------



## Phesic (Jul 23, 2008)

Under the 4E system, this is REALLY easy.

Basically, just look at the powers presented in all the character classes, pick and choose the ones that feel "right" for what you are trying to accomplish.

The biggest problem is you'll have to limit yourself to warlock, wizard, or cleric powers that don't have [w] damage.  Otherwise you'll have to use 1d4 for fists [maybe all the "bending" classes can include escalating damage to fist by tier. I'd do:
T1: 1d6
T2: 1d8
T3: 2d6

Feel free to change damage type in order to achieve a flavor match.
For instance:
*
Cleric 9th daily exploit "Blade Barrier"*
   Change the ongoing damage to cold.  Describe it as fast moving swirls of razor sharp ice and rename it "Ice Barrier".  Perfect for a water bender.




Or you can adapt powers that require weapons with just a few changes:

*The 3rd level Rogue Encounter Exploit "Tricksters Blade"* has a VERY air bender quality to it.  Change the Requirement to "Unarmed" and make it Range of 2 (for that fighting at a distance feel) and rename it something like "Confusing Breeze"

I'd start with assigning each "bending" class a ROLE.  off the top of my head.

Waterbender = Leader or Controller (I'd make 2 paths)
Earthbender = Defender or Controller (again, 2 paths)
Airbender = Striker
Firebender = Striker


I'd keep those roles in mind as you choose powers.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## rob626 (Jul 23, 2008)

I support this idea.  Sounds like a bunch of fun!

Don't forget that although the focus of the Avatar was on the bending there were a ton of non-bending character types out there.

I would love to see this put together.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 23, 2008)

I couldn't help but think that about the show even before 4E was announced. When the details emerged I kept thinking about how easy it would be to do. 

If I had to role them: 

Water - Controller
Air - Mobile Defender? 
Fire - Striker
Earth - Defender

Air is the toughest cause we only see one air bender. I can see that as having tons of push and fly and shift powers. The role is tough for it. I'd give all the benders a wizard cantrip like bending power allowing them to control that element in small ways, perhaps resistance to that type of damage. 

Neat Paragon Paths: 

Air - ? 
Water - Bloodbender
Fire - Lightning Bender
Earth - Metalbender

Oh yeah! And a White Lotus Epic Destiny? Perhaps even an Avatar destiny

I also can see great uses for non-bending classes as well. Suki, Sokka, Ty Lee, Mai, Piandao are great examples.


----------



## JohnBiles (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd say Suki and Sokka and Mai are all effectively rangers, Ty Lee is a Rogue, and I don't recognize the name Piando.  (And Iroh is a Firebender/Warlord multiclass.)

Hmm...

I'm thinking Earthbenders are the defenders, Waterbenders the leaders (healing), Airbenders the strikers (mobility), and Firebenders the controllers (setting up zones of fire, etc.).  Though you can make a good case for Earthbenders as controllers too.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jul 24, 2008)

On the one hand, I can see a certain symmetry to the roles each being associated with one of the bending styles.  

On the other hand, I could see arguments for some bending styles fitting multiple roles.  For example, waterbenders could be either leaders (healers), strikers (icicle missile attacks), controllers (tidal waves), and so on.

Avatar has two primary power sources - martial and elemental.  You have to account not only for the cool benders, but also for characters such as Sokka, Mai, Ty Lee, Suki, and so on.  Plus, some of the benders have cool fighting skills as well, such as Zuko.

For elemental characters, I can see the following:

Airbender - Striker (quick, makes individual attacks typically)
Earthbender - Defender (Unmovable as boulders)
Firebender - Controller (Can attack many enemies at once)
Waterbender - Leader (Includes some healing powers as a buff, but can hold their own)

For martial:

Fighter - Defender (i.e. Sokka, Jet)
Monk - Striker (i.e. Ty Lee)
Rogue (Assassin?) - Striker (i.e. Mai)
Warlord - Leader (???)
??? - Controller

Anyway, those are some random thoughts.  I think Avatar would work nicely with 4e, perhaps better so than in 3e.  Whatever the case, I hope somebody puts this together.


----------



## Minigiant (Jul 24, 2008)

1) Sokka is a warlord multi with fighter. Meat and Sarcasm guy is a Tactical Warlord.

2) Bending is heavily one 2 roles.: striker and controller. There were no leader style benders since waterbending healing was slow and you can't buff others with bending. The elements are one slider with Fire 90% striker and Air about 5% striker (hardest to hurt people with Airbending). Water is mostly controller except for striker ice powers.  Earth would be half defender half striker.

The easy/lazy way to it is allow the character tochoose certain powers form each class.

Airbender: 
Every thunder power (Int for attack)
Rogue utilities
Fighter push powers (Dex for attack)
??? 

Waterbender- 
Every cold power (Wis for attack)
Rogue ranged powers (Wis for attack, cold damage only)
Ranger archery powers  (shortbow cold damage only)
Healing word (out of battle only)

Earthbender
Eldritch blast (Wis Force damage)
Every force power (Wis)
Cleric STR attack powers (yourself as the only target for buffs and heals, force damage only)
Fighter utilities and class features

Firbender-
Eldritch blast (Cha fire damage)
Every fire power (Cha for attack)
Wizard's lightning powers (Cha for attack)
Ranger's TWF power (unarmed and fire damage only) and utilities 

3) Few leaders are shown in the show. There's no combat healing and you can't buff  other people with bending outside of "force fields". But Sokka is a warlord.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually maybe we're going about this the wrong way... If we want to setup a game based on characters that have very heavy bending focus (i.e. 4/5 of your players will be elemental) maybe setup some multiclass system where bending characters can chose a martial class & then may replace powers as they go along with elemental powers based on what they're doing. That way you have your Rogue Waterbender, your Warlord waterbender, etc. Depending on the power choices they could supplement their martial role or chose more controlesque


----------



## Phesic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Actually maybe we're going about this the wrong way... If we want to setup a game based on characters that have very heavy bending focus (i.e. 4/5 of your players will be elemental) maybe setup some multiclass system where bending characters can chose a martial class & then may replace powers as they go along with elemental powers based on what they're doing. That way you have your Rogue Waterbender, your Warlord waterbender, etc. Depending on the power choices they could supplement their martial role or chose more controlesque




I kinda like the thought.  Character creation would go something like this.

Choose a base class.  ALL this class would provide for you is the class features and skill sets.  If your not a bender, continue with power selection.

If you are a bender, refer to new power selections based on the type of bender.

You'll have to scour the different powers offered. For the most part, they are fairly balanced between classes so they are pretty interchangeable.  I would try and preserve the Attack line of any power (Str vs AC, Cha vs REF, etc)  but changing damage type or source shouldn't be a game breaker.  Just remember, the only bender I remember using a weapon while bending was Aang (his staff),  Everyone else used their element as a weapon.

And most (but not all) bending powers will have to have some range to them, since rarely did one come into play that wasn't at range.


----------



## Engilbrand (Jul 25, 2008)

Has anyone looked at the Swordsage preview? It looks like that class is going to be full of useful things. You should even be able to extrapolate out even more abilities based on what's given.
I'd also recommend looking at the Genasi races for each type of bender. Just reflavor them so that they look human. All that you really want are the powers.


----------



## Athildur (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd go so far as to say bender isn't just a class. 
Benders are unique. You can't learn to bend if you don't have the ability to in the first place. 

In that respect, bender could be a template, with or without any modifiers, that allows the user to replace a number of powers at certain levels for bending powers. (I thought for a split second about races, but that'd complicate things needlessly since you'd need some form of bender for every race out there, since 'bender' is just an addition to your race)
Although, somehow I think some kind of penalty should be included for this to be fair. Strictly spoken, without looking at game balance, bending is just something people can do aside from whatever else they can do.
However, if a character spends much time learning to bend (which you can assume a bender does), this should be reflected in the rules.

It could be a reduction in skills, feats, or limitations on powers gained or the acquisition of class features (and by 'limitations' I mostly mean that a character's level would count as less for purposes of acquiring powers and/or class features for their classes. Effectively, they learn the traits of their classes slower as they have to spend time and energy and experience learning to become a powerful bender).

Even though it's now not a class, there's still the option of creating Paragon Paths and possibly Epic Destinies for benders, such as a Lightning Bender (for those already skilled in fire bending) and Blood Bender (for those skilled in water bending) and perhaps Metal Bender (for those skilled in earth bending). Or you can just take paragon paths from your normal class rather than develop your bender abilities with added features.

I also don't think it would do the benders much justice to copy paste mechanics and powers to create them. Honestly, if you want to play an Avatar game, spellcasters aren't going to be present, for one. Bending is unique in that it technically doesn't have any predefined powers or moves. Predefined powers and moves can be made if no proper or balanced alternatives can be found, but using power acquisition such as normal classes do is strange, at the very least. It would be strange to find earth benders that could shove a building aside like it was nothing, yet wouldn't be able to send some earth spikes in the enemy's direction. (This goes against what I said of bender templates and power acquisition and such, but I'm just spouting the ideas that popped into my head as I read the posts in the topic and such...)

But that's my view on things.


----------



## shinobi_guyver (Jul 27, 2008)

Having "Bender" be a template doesn't make sense to me, Athildur. Going by what you said, Psionics (in 3E and when released in 4E) would also require the user to have an "innate spark," as well as Wizards.

For storytelling purposes, it does make sense but not mechanics-wise to me. I had a DM that required all his players write a backstory for their characters before they could play a certain character, a habit that has stuck with me. As a generalization, you could say that all characters have the ability to learn to use magic, master Psionics, and bend elements. All that is needed is the proper stimulus, such as apprenticing under a mage (for wizards), grow up in a Psionic Monastary (Psions), or descend from a long line of benders (Bending).

I feel that Bending should be _*similar *_to the Warlock class.

When you take the Warlock class you have to choose a Pact (Infernal, Fey, or Star) that determines what special abilities you get and whether or not you gain an additional effect from powers.

Each element could be like a Pact, in which a character's background/home region helps to determine the chosen element. This is good for Roleplaying.

Also, the elements can have different roles like the classes do. 
Air = Mobility/Defense
Earth = Defense/Offense
Fire = Offense
Water = Healing/Offense
​This can allow for a group of PCs to all be Benders and still fulfill different functions in the group.



I may have repeated some of the stuff people have posted before me, but that generally means it is a good idea. 

When I have time, I might work out some details for the method I described above.


----------



## shinobi_guyver (Aug 1, 2008)

After going through the DMG, I can see how a template could work, Athildur.

Especially after seeing the "Frost Adept" and "Scion of Flame" templates, it could be easily done.



			
				DMG said:
			
		

> Frost Adept Elite Controller
> Humanoid or magical beast (elemental) XP Elite
> Defenses +2 AC; +2 Fortitude
> Resist 5 cold at 1st level, 10 cold at 11th level, 15 cold at
> ...






			
				DMG said:
			
		

> Scion of Flame Elite Controller
> Humanoid or magical beast (elemental) XP Elite
> Defenses +1 AC; +2 Fortitude, +2 Reflex
> Resist 5 fire at 1st level, 10 fire at 11th level, 15 fire at 21st
> ...




To tone it down, and make it easier to use without overpowering characters, removing the Action Point and HP bonuses should do it. An Earthbender (and Airbender) version are below.

_Earthbender_
Humanoid
*Defenses *+2 AC; +2 Fortitude
*Resist *5 earth at 1st level, 10 earth at 11th level, 15 earth at
21st level
Saving Throws +2
Powers
*Body of Earth*
Any creature that hits the Earthbender with a melee attack
is restrained until the end of that creature’s next turn.
*Ice Master*
The Earthbender can convert any attack power it has to
earth. Change a power’s energy keyword to earth, or add
earth energy to an attack power that doesn’t normally deal
energy damage.

_Airbender_
Humanoid
*Defenses *+1 AC, +2 AC vs Ranged; +2 Reflex, +2 Will
*Resist *5 wind at 1st level, 10 wind at 11th level, 15 wind at
21st level
Saving Throws +2
Powers
*Body of Air*
Any creature that hits the Air with a melee attack
is dazed until the end of that creature’s next turn.
*Air Master*
The Airbender can convert any attack power it has to
air. Change a power’s energy keyword to air, or add
air energy to an attack power that doesn’t normally deal
energy damage.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that for a homebrew a template or special-multiclassing-rules works best. I like those templates. 

If I were put in charge of writing an official sourcebook (even if it was just elemental rather than Avatar) I'd go with the fully fleshed out classes with one role per element perhaps.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Given the range of abilities displayed on the show, either full blown classes or paragon classes would be best to emulate the show.

A template would be a quick fix but could only provide the feel of the show, not the details.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 2, 2008)

There's talk about them continuing the show but looking at a different avatar maybe after Aang... If this is the case I'm hoping we'll get a different perspective and get some good ideas. I wonder how much the PHB with the elemental characters will really pull from the avatar ideas instead of just being super-element-themed wizards.


----------



## Dodavehu (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the idea of full blown classes better, especially if you are replicating the setting (if adding benders to an existing campaign, templates would work fine).  

I think that splitting elemental into four separate sources would be best.  Then you could create classes as appropriate.  

Your class line up could look something like this:

Air
*Controller*
Striker

Earth
*Defender*
Leader (?)

Water
*Leader*
Controller

Fire
*Striker*

Martial
Defender
Leader

I can argue all of these save the Earth leader--but that one makes the most sense balance-wise.
--


----------



## Xeviat (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodavehu said:


> Air
> *Controller*
> Striker
> 
> ...




This is almost exactly what I was going to suggest; I've been thinking about this in a non-Avatar fashion. As for Earth, Earth would be Defender/sub-controller (difficult terrain, holding people in place). Fire would also be sub-controller.

Now, the show doesn't opperate under strict rules of what people can and cannot do with their powers; it's more free form. Thus I don't feel the 4E power structure would work best for it; something more like the Mutants and Masterminds system would work best (power stunts to do random tricks, alternate power feats to refine one's regular techniques).

As for the Martial characters, I'd just leave the 4 PHB martial classes alone and then introduce the 4 bending classes.


----------



## Minigiant (Aug 2, 2008)

Well if you look at the show, benders are clearly tiered.

"I'm a bender!" benders (no real combat bending NPC)
Basic Soldier Benders (blast at-will Minions and templated soldier NPCs)
Benders with names (bending class)
Main characters (bending class plus paragon path)
Avatar (epic bender)

I'd go for 1 class per element and paragon paths for the unique stuff (water healing, lightning bending, metal bending, plant bending)


----------



## shinobi_guyver (Aug 2, 2008)

While I do feel that classes would be easier, with Paragon Paths for the more advanced techniques, the templates I did above was a "quick-fix." I have not seen the _entire_ series for Avatar, just a few episodes here and there and the Sozin's Comet finale. What I am basing all my work off of is what I remember from what I've seen, what I can find on the internet (wikipedia, fansites, etc.), and my personal feelings about what could/would work best and remain balanced when used with the other character options provided in current manuals.

As in the example from my first post, I'm working on a modification of the Warlock class to create a bender class. Key Abilites, Trained Skill lists, Defense Bonuses, Hit Points, etc. will vary depending on the element you choose.

Creating Powers from scratch will probably give me some trouble, but I can easily do custom feats for each element.

When I have a better base, I'll post what I've done to that point.


----------



## Eldric IV (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been working on Avatar 4e for a little while now alongside Legend of the Five Rings 4e.

In L5R, we built the characters with the standard 4e rules and changed the power names and flavor text.  Try to tell me that a dwarf fighter is not a perfect Hida Bushi.

For Avatar, however, I wanted to go one better.  Instead of just renaming existing powers and filling in gaps with new powers, I wanted to adapt the system a bit.

My idea was to make 4e benders work a bit like 3e sorcerers/warmages.  Assuming the least deviation from basic 4e, a 1st level bender has 1 encounter slot that he can spend on any of his known encounter powers and 1 daily slot that he can use on any of this known daily powers.  How many powers he knows has not been decided.  It could be he knows as many as he can "cast" or it could be he knows more.  Regardless, this increases the bender's flexibility to choose the right power for the situation and I feel that more closely emulates the show as they adapted to the environment much more often than adapting the environment to them.

I also have all benders as a single class.  Why?  Because a large portion of powers are generic and overlap.

Which benders have the ability to push an enemy away?

Which benders have a short, ranged attack?

Which benders can immobilize an enemy?

Which benders can knock an enemy prone?

Differentiation comes through element-specific powers (waterbender healing being a prime example) and element-specific extras, much as being a brutal scoundrel or feylock makes certain powers more effective.


Work has not progressed as far on Avatar as on L5R because I have had much difficulty in finding a regular 4e game.  Without experience in the system, I am at a bit of a loss in balancing and placing powers at the appropriate level (just assuming base 4e; making benders spontaneous casters would require a bit more experience and understanding).


----------



## shinobi_guyver (Aug 4, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried modifying the elemental Prestige Classes shown in Dragon #314?

They look to be a good base to start from.


----------



## shinobi_guyver (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone?

:\


----------



## D. Armand Paltenan (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone created a 3.0 or 3.5 edition bender class? if so can i get a copy to look at?


----------



## fissionessence (Feb 21, 2009)

D. Armand Paltenan said:


> Has anyone created a 3.0 or 3.5 edition bender class? if so can i get a copy to look at?




You could use this. It's a 3.5 class I made called the brightsoul, designed to be used with the race also included: the flamekin (as seen in Magic: the Gathering's Lorwyn setting). I could easily see this class being used as a firebender.

I created this shortly before 4E was released, so I don't know how balanced it is, and I never really got any feedback or play testing done, but you could take a look at it.

~

EDIT: Oh, also, it requires access to Tome of Battle: Book of the Nine Swords. Well, it doesn't _require_ it, but a lot of the melee 'bending' type stuff would be drawn from the fiery techniques of the swordsage.


----------



## ceiling90 (Feb 23, 2009)

Someone mentioned that idea that it should be a Multi-class, and I readily agree, that it would be great for the benders... I'm not sure exactly how much of a multi-class it should be, maybe along the lines of Spell Scarred? Also, for 3.5 versions of Avatar Classes, my favorite has always been in the Giants in the Playground forums... Though it would be a lot easier to make seperate classes. 

Note: I've tried to make a pact warlock like verison of the classes, and it sort of broke down when it came to how to choose powers, especially the more iconic utilities and dailies...

Now I'm of the opinion that it should be 4 seperate classes, with a lot of overlap. I don't like it as much, but it's definitely more workable.


----------



## TheShedim (Feb 23, 2009)

I would create two bender classes.  One ranged one melee, role can be preference.
And within each class have a bending type of each of the elements.  So have 5 at wills, one generic, and one for each of the elements.  And each element can provide general benefits.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 23, 2009)

If you had to split up 4 roles and 4 elements (with two power sources per role) how would you do it? Could it be done with some form of symmetry?


----------



## Magiblack (Apr 6, 2009)

Bumping because I just got into the show and would love to do this. Has anyone made any progress?


----------



## Urizen (Apr 11, 2009)

I just noticed this thread, and thought I'd post to it.

My company is putting out a 30 level elementalist  class in our upcoming Scarrport: City of Secrets  mini-setting book.

The elementalist class lets you focus on whichever of the 4 elements you like.

IMHO it's perfect for an Avatar: the last air bender type of game.

You can check out the class in this thread. 

All the powers from the heroic tier are in it, and a few from the paragon tier.

Some changes have been made since I first created this preview, but all in all, I think it will give you a good idea of what the elementalist class is like.


----------



## fissionessence (Apr 11, 2009)

At Silent7Seven.com you can download for free a pdf of Katara as both a monster and PC. She's level 3 (season 1 version), using the cleric as a base, but pretty much pulling powers from anywhere and reskinning ones that need to be reskinned. Plus, there's a magic item, her Pure Water Pouch, that generates a water whip for her to use as a weapon.

It's not a template for building any bender class, but you could develop it further if you wanted to play a healing waterbender.

~ fissionessence


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 11, 2009)

fissionessence said:


> At Silent7Seven.com you can download for free a pdf of Katara as both a monster and PC.




Thats very nice!  yours?


----------



## fissionessence (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep 

~


----------



## Garthanos (Apr 12, 2009)

Minigiant said:


> Well if you look at the show, benders are clearly tiered.
> 
> "I'm a bender!" benders (no real combat bending NPC)
> Basic Soldier Benders (blast at-will Minions and templated soldier NPCs)
> ...




Very good call on that one ... The avatar is out of the box a multi-class bender with some sort of accelerated learning curve to become epic fast ;-)


----------



## Kord's Boon (Apr 14, 2009)

All the suggestions so far have been good, and the multiclassing idea is great.

I'm thinking that each bending class should have its own write-up and features, but draw on the same pools of powers, with the stipulation that they cannot take powers with an elemental keyword other than their own. 

I'm also rather curious on how they should be broken down role wise.

From what I saw during the show, all the benders had a substantial controller component: moving enemies around, forcing them to take inefficient actions, area denial, and area damage. In addition, should all the bender use the same primary stat, or can you lump them all into wisdom? 

Earth: Does anyone remember a specific example when an earthbender did something 'defenderish', they not only need to be tough, but has some way of making themselves a more attractive target (in other words, what is the mechanism of their requisite marking feature). Also, would strength or constitution be their secondary stat? Wisdom seems to be their primary. 

Fire: Striker for primary or secondary role obviously, however considering that it's later revealed the 'life-energy' can act as their power source in addition to aggressive feelings, you might be able to shoulder in the leader roll as well with a little hand waving. Intelligence and Charisma seem to play a larger roll then the other benders.

Water: Leader, Controller, Wisdom and Dexterity/Intelligence I suppose.

Wind: Striker, Wisdom and Dexterity/Constitution maybe.


----------



## Ekia (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd peg the bender as so:

Earthbenders: Defenders. Con primary, Str secondary.

Waterbenders: Leaders. Wis primary, Dex secondary.

Firebenders: Strikers. Dex primary, Cha secondary.

Airbenders: Controllers. Dex primary, Wis secondary.

I'm not sure why, that's just how I feel about it.


----------



## Cwheeler (Apr 18, 2009)

I was thinking about this a while ago, and I wrote a few pages of notes while I was working on the subject.

Here are some of the things I cam up with.


SEPARATE CLASSES?

Yes.

While some powers could definitely cross over, I think that different bending styles are probably functionally different enough to warrant different classes. This is mainly because I would like to see the different bending styles have different class abilities.

While there are some powers that could overlap in functionality, this could be executed by having several generic powers available to each of the classes. I would personally shy away from this, as I would love to see each bending style as being functionally different.

PRIME STATS

I worked out the prime stats for each class using two methods:

a)	What stats suit the class
b)	Looking at the opposite bending style, and not having overlapping stats between the two.

This is what I ended up with:

Fire – Charisma, Dexterity & Strength
			Water – Wisdom, Intelligence & Constitution
			Earth – Wisdom, Constitution & Strength
			Air – Intelligence, Charisma & Dexterity

		(Although perhaps Earth and air should swap wisdom and intelligence as their primary stat, due to Air’s nomadic nature, and earth’s propensity to build vast nations and cities, and utilize structured battlefield tactics. what do you guys think?)


ROLES

I spent a while thinking about this one, and came up with a fundamental question – Why couldn’t an air bender be a striker, a controller or even a defender or a leader, if that’s what they’ve trained to do? Certainly, there are instances of striker-like earth benders, and controller-like fire benders. Conceptually, there’s no reason that they couldn’t exist.

But how to make it work? The solution I came up with went something like this:

Rather than creating a separate class for each option, use a structure somewhat similar to the warlock pacts. In addition to choosing a bending style, you pick a role, which decides one (or more) of your class abilities, and offers a bonus to certain powers, much like some warlock powers, but with modifications relating to role. (I believe someone did something similar to this when they where creating a 4e superhero system, but I don’t have the link to that anymore…)


SAMPLE CLASS ABILITY

*Ignite Passions.*
Using the ignite passions power, a Fire-bending leader is able to get the best out of his troops… by kindling their rage and fury, allowing them to throw themselves into the fray with renewed vigor.

Ignite Passions 	Fire Leader Feature

_You kindle a spark of energy within the target’s soul, spurring them on to acts of heroism… or villainy._
Encounter (Special) Elemental[fire], Healing
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only 
once per round. At 16th level, you can use this power three 
times per encounter. 
Minor Action Close burst 5 
  (10 at 11th level, 15 at 21st level) 
Target: You or one ally 
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and deals an additional d6 damage on their next attack.
Increase the amount of additional damage dealt to 2d6 
at 6th level, 3d6 at 11th level, 4d6 at 16th level, 5d6 at 
21st level, and 6d6 at 26th level.


POSSIBLE OPTION: Roles and Primary Stats.

If you wanted, it would be possible to have different roles within a bending style focusing on different primary and secondary stats. This would ensure that the characters feel different, and that their role reflected their personality.

It would look something like this:

Fire: 	Leader: Charisma/Dexterity
        Controller: Dexterity/Charisma
        Striker: Dexterity/Strength
        Defender: Strength/Charisma.

Water: Leader: Wisdom/intelligence
          Controller: Constitution/Intelligence
          Striker, Intelligence/Constitution
          Defender: Constitution/Wisdom.

Earth: Leader: Wisdom/Constitution
         Controller: Wisdom/Strength
         Striker: Strength/Wisdom
         Defender: Constitution/Strength.

Air:	Leader: Intelligence/Dexterity
        Controller: Charisma/Dexterity
        Striker: Dexterity/Charisma
        Defender: Intelligence/Dexterity

It might be a little clunky to implement, but it would provide nice variations within the bending styles.


MULTICLASSING

Just a few random thoughts:

No multiclassing into other bending classes.

It could be possible to ‘multiclass’ into another role of your bending style.


THE AVATAR

The Avatar should probably function as a complete character arc, with heroic-tier multiclass-like feats, a paragon path and an epic destiny. I would be quite fun to make.




I’ve got some more notes, but that’s probably plenty for now  .


----------



## Cwheeler (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a similar thought, but came at it from a different direction - have four Bending classes, one for each role, and have selectable class features to represent what element the bender is using to fulfill that role.  The reason is this: powers go just as far toward contributing to a class's role as class features do.

Leader classes have a bunch of healing powers, Striker classes have powers that deal more damage, Defender classes have melee-range control and stopping power, Controller classes have long-range control and area effect.  I don't know if it'd be possible to devise enough powers to give all four classes all four roles and still offer enough choice to be interesting.  However, if you had class by role, with the choice of element modifying the powers to some extent, probably by changing the stat used (say, Fire Leaders tend to use Charisma for their attack roles on powers, where Air Leaders use intelligence) and changing the elemental keywords.  Perhaps certain powers could offer bonuses to one element, much like some Fighter powers offer benefits to axe-wielders and others benefit sword-and-board.  Say, a Water Leader got better effects from Leader powers that granted healing, a Fire Leader could get better effects from powers that inspire attack, Air Leaders gain improved benefits from powers that grant and improve mobility, and Earth Leaders get a bonus to powers that improve defense.


----------



## Cwheeler (Jan 9, 2010)

An interesting idea, and one with potential merit.

I do have a few issues with it though - The chief one being the feeling of "I'm playing a Leader!" "I'm playing a Striker!", rather than "I'm playing an earthbender who trained in the way of the sundered shard" (although this could arguably be a matter of perception).


It could really be done either way though, and there's nothing intrinsically wrong with the approach you proposed.

The way I see it working is a little more like this:

Two-Tongued Gale: Aribending Attack 1
You unleash a bust of air against two opponents
Encounter • 
Standard Action Ranged 3
Target: Two creatures
Attack: Primary stat vs. Reflex
Hit: Targets take 1d8 damage
Controller: Range becomes 5. Slide each target 1.
Defender: You pull each target 1. You get +2 on all defenses against these targets until the end of your next turn
Striker: Slide 2 before or after attacking.


A quick thought on possible 'trappings' for an avatar setting:

1) All characters in Avatar have a number of powers that they can choose from when using their encounter or daily powers. (this was already suggested earlier in this thread) - this is because combat in Avatar tends to be quite fluid and versatile.

2) Characters get a +2 bonus to their defenses against attacks from the same power-source as themselves. (?)

3) Opposed attack/defense rolls rather than static targets (as the combat in avatar feels very edge-of your-seat skill-based.


----------



## ceiling90 (Jan 9, 2010)

At a point, I was working some Bending Classes; and I've come to the conclusion that it really should be 4 classes. 

As for the Issue of Roles:
I've given some thought to that, and while the show makes it quite clear that no one character is given a distinct role (then again, seriously, in what story do you have characters who fit exactly into gamist roles?) the style of the bending and the general philosophy behind each seems to grant them decent role selection.

Water: This is a Leader/Striker Hybrid with some Controller thrown in. The majority of the waterbenders you see (maybe like 3?) fell into two categories; You have Katara - she's a classic striker style, akin to a warlock with many control based effects (from freezing water strikes, ice spikes, blades, and that iconic whip). The only reason I chose this to be a Leader is because there is no other bending style with a built in healer. It seemed very much a version of the Waterbender that they could be a leader; remember the last two or three episodes of the first season - it seems that female benders of the northern tribes all became healers, not fighters. No other style is hinted at teaching the ability to heal or rejuvenate. This class is another issue, I would say that it should be Leader first (the game or setting needs a leader) then Striker or Controller next depending on build.

Earth: The only reason I thought this to be defender, is that quite frankly, the entire philosophy of the style is to be strong as earth and almost as immobile. While earthbenders really seem to be the least mobile of the styles, it's not so much immobile, as it moves the earth around themselves. Thus I figure a defender that could move their marked targets to them and away from their allies. Toph is an oddball of the earthbenders, so it's very difficult to say that they're defender-y or even controller-y or even striker-y. Watching Toph and a few other benders, they're very much between the controller and the Striker type; but here's the catch; I think they would work extremely well as a ranged defender or sorts (though aren't those called Controllers?) Very many of the powers could be used to do as such. It's large stretch. This class should be Defender foremost then either controller or striker as secondary depending on build.

Fire: This is the element with almost all positive Jing, where it's basically attack attack attack attack. Through out the show, you've seen single target strikes and blast type attacks; and only later, much later did we see effects like firewall, though often times firewalls and the like appeared from burning debris... It's pretty easy to say that they're strikers. Thus Striker first then either Controller or if you push it a little, they could be defender's depending on how creative you want to get with the build.

Air: I hate this element. I really do. Cause you only see 1 airbender and they're already at epic. In fact you see 2, but both are pretty epic; and all I noticed that they're highly mobile, are pacifists and tend to move things. Could be Controller, could be Striker. Think of the rogue and think of the wizard. I mean, so far, the only you really see could easily be a striker, though I think the setting needs a dedicated Controller. So Controller first, then Striker or Leader secondary with build choice. 

Now why they're given specific roles: Each class needs a function, at least an identifiable and easily understood purpose; and branching the classes into more than two possible types is going into the 3e Wizard issue of being everything and nothing at once. So I figure take a single role then mix the styles via build types (styles) so that you can have a striker-y Waterbender, but they're still considered a leader. 

note: I also based my versions off the giants in the play ground version.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 9, 2010)

I suppose that will work just as well, although again there'd have to be powers specifically designed for each role for each class, as well as the general-use adaptable powers with modifiers depending on the role.

I like the contested-rolls-for-defenses idea, although I've never seen it done so I imagine it'd have to be playtested to make sure it doesn't bog down the flow of battle too much.  I also like the multiple-powers-choose-one route, although again it'd increase the power production load when designing each class.

I think each class should get a bonus when defending against its own element, but I'm not sure if it should be standard for all of them.  I always got the impression that some bending disciplines (fire, especially) were weaker at defense, whereas it always seemed like water was stronger at it - taking the enemy's attack and turning it into a defense.  

The different roles for each bending discipline should definitely have more fancy-schmancy names to 'em.  I like the "way of the sundered shard" thing - sounds like either the striker or controller path.

terminology note - name for bending powers: Techniques.

I do think that each bending discipline should approach its role in a different way.  That'll preserve the feel of each style.

Fire should be direct and aggressive - as a striker it should focus on pure damage output rather than mobility, as a defender it attracts its marks by hurting them if they don't pay attention to it, as a leader it should focus on inspiring the others to attack and such, rather than pure healing, and as a controller it should probably tend toward fear effects and aoe damage.  

Air should focus on mobility - enabling swifter and more flexible movement for itself and its allies as a leader, preventing its enemies from moving as they'd prefer as a controller, depending on swiftness to hit and avoid damage as a striker, and even as a defender an airbender should constantly be in motion.  Makes me wonder how a mobile defender role would work...

Earth, by contrast, should probably focus on steadfastness and resistance.  Ranged striking, probably, so the bender doesn't have to keep traipsing around the battlefield interrupting his own jing.  As a defender, on the other hand, an earthbender would probably be a pretty standard "grin and take it" sort.  As a controller I could see a lot of creating and manipulating difficult terrain and/or walls and formations of dirt, and as a leader it'd be all about helping its allies stand their ground, boosting their defenses and preventing hostile pushes, pulls, and slides.

Water would be about rediretion in its attacks.  I could see a defender build that redirected the enemy's attacks (at the waterbender or at its allies) toward the attacker, and controller powers would probably focus toward status ailments like dazing or immobilizing.  As a leader, a waterbender would probably focus on healing, with a secondary focus on recovery of other means (reducing the chance or damage for enemies' opportunity attacks and/or granting greater chance or damage for its alllies' OAs).  A striker build will be hardest for water, as it's canonically a less aggressive style, but I'm sure some method can be worked out.


----------



## CrimsonHawk (Jan 9, 2010)

Avatar the Last Airbender: A Guide to Playing Elemental Heroes in Dungeons and Dragons, 4th Edition

Just saying.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw that, and it's impressive work, but I don't like pigeonholing every bender of a certain element into the same combat role - especially as I can imagine groups playing this without having benders of every element in it.  

On the mechanics front, the concept of opposed roll defenses gave me a thought.  It brings up the idea of defensive powers beyond the encounter and daily immediate reactions and interrupts.  I could easily see Waterbender defense powers granting basic attacks whenever struck or missed by an attack, as water is all about taking attack and making it defense and vice versa.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 10, 2010)

explanation:  Right now there are attack powers and utility powers.  I almost see the possibility for a third type of powers, defense powers, that you can use in place of a basic defense when rolling to defend against an attack.


----------



## Cwheeler (Jan 10, 2010)

That seems like a great idea - It fits in with the combat style of avatar really well.

The one thing is that if you did this, you'd need defense powers for non-benders as well...

Could a list of generic defense powers be made, tied to role and/or power source?


----------



## Garthanos (Jan 10, 2010)

hobbitguy1420 said:


> explanation:  Right now there are attack powers and utility powers.  I almost see the possibility for a third type of powers, defense powers, that you can use in place of a basic defense when rolling to defend against an attack.




By using a players make all the rolls house rule (from UA originally)... you get players rolling there defenses whenever they get attacked. And just as a spear can be used to deflect attacks so can magic missiles, basically allow players to describe how they use "any" of there powers defensively.


----------



## ceiling90 (Jan 10, 2010)

hobbitguy1420 said:


> I saw that, and it's impressive work, but I don't like pigeonholing every bender of a certain element into the same combat role - especially as I can imagine groups playing this without having benders of every element in it.




It's not quite pigeonholing, it's given a definite purpose to the class as opposed to just having a class named "XBender" with it having multiple roles and purposes. 

If you really want the benders to be role independent, then make it a Multi-class like spelled scarred, so that you can have whatever role you feel you need and then tag on the bender powers. 

Otherwise it goes against some major tenets in class design from what I can gather from the way Wizards wants to balance the game. Cause you can have let's say Firebender that could almost be all 4 roles, what's the point of the other classes?

Even in a setting type game, the Martial source has quite a few classes that could work well in it, and making benders extremely multi-role sort of defeats the variety of classes in the first place. It's not say that you can't have a primary role class have a variety of secondary depending on build. Look at the Fighter and the Ranger, they have different secondary role benefits, that can be as significant as their primary role benefits.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 10, 2010)

The way I'm looking at it, you couldn't have one person taking up multiple roles.  Each bending class would come with choosable subpaths (similar to the warlock pacts).  You could only choose one subpath, and the subpath you chose would indicate what role you took with that class.  So if you had a waterbender trained in Southern Tribe Style, she would function as a controller, creating zones of slowing water and immobilizing foes in ice, whereas a Northern Tribe Style bender would be a leader, offering healing and defense to her allies.  The different subroles would grant different class features or modify the way pre-existing class features worked, and would also provide and modify powers available.  It's almost more like the bending styles each offered four different classes, with overlapping powersets and class features: one class to cover each role.

Again, to my mind, there are two reasons for this sort of arrangement.  First is for flexibility reasons.  Yes, bending styles tend toward certain ways to view battle, but they don't lock all characters of a certain element into a single rigid role the way a less flexible method would.  I can easily see one waterbender tending toward a controller role, all freezing waves and icicle barrages, while another waterbender focused on healing and inspiration in a leader role.  

Also, if, say, you were playing a party as a Fire Nation strike team, or a Water Tribe hunting group, or even a troupe of Air Nomads, you'd want to have the flexibility to cover all or most of the combat roles without having to shoehorn in members of the other bending classes.  The availability of other classes (I'd allow the martial ones at the very least, and possibly others with enough justification) can even this out somewhat, but I would have trouble imagining a group wanting to play an Avatar-based game without including (for the majority) bender characters.


----------



## Cwheeler (Jan 10, 2010)

> And just as a spear can be used to deflect attacks so can magic missiles, basically allow players to describe how they use "any" of there powers defensively.




Well explained, Garth!




ceiling90 said:


> If you really want the benders to be role independent, then make it a Multi-class like spelled scarred, so that you can have whatever role you feel you need and then tag on the bender powers.







ceiling90 said:


> Otherwise it goes against some major tenets in class design from what I can gather from the way Wizards wants to balance the game. Cause you can have let's say Firebender that could almost be all 4 roles, what's the point of the other classes?




The idea isn't to have each character covering all roles, but for each _class_ to allow for benders of different roles to be made.

Perhaps rather than trying to make each bending role work as a single class with variable options, we should construct a separate class writeup for each option, and allow the player to choose from the appropriate bending list (with warlock-esque modifications to powers, as hobbit was suggesting.)



ceiling90 said:


> If you really want the benders to be role independent, then make it a Multi-class like spelled scarred, so that you can have whatever role you feel you need and then tag on the bender powers.




The multiclass system is too limited in scope and flavor, and, while it is good for specializations in a character (such as the chain fighter), it would not capture the feel of bending. It takes just as much training and dedication to become a master bender as it does a master swordsman.



ceiling90 said:


> Martial source has quite a few classes that could work well in it,




Well, I definitely agree with you there .



A few extra ideas that might work:


Rather than using power-source - 'elemental', use the different elements _as_ the different power sources.

Allow Shamans to be played, if a player wishes (or if you are running a spirit-based campaign

Use the Ki-Focus rules for benders.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jan 10, 2010)

> And just as a spear can be used to deflect attacks so can magic missiles, basically allow players to describe how they use "any" of there powers defensively.




Er... either I'm not quite following what your intent is, you're not quite following what my intent is, or both.  How do *you* mean to allow people access to defensive powers?

What I'd meant was to have specific powers written for defense, for example:

Balletic Avoidance: Airbender Defense ?
Borrowing the wind's swiftness, you dart out of the way of an attack, using speed to avoid what others would have to take
Encounter • Air
Immediate defense
Trigger: An enemy targets you with an attack normally resisted via Fortitude or Will
Effect: You resist the attack with Reflex instead.  Until the end of your next turn, you gain a +1 to Reflex.
Quickstrike Monk style: After the attack is resolved, you may shift one square as a free action.
Hurricane Eye style: In addition to the bonus to Reflex, you gain a +1 to AC until the end of your next turn.

or 

Invigorating Block: Earthbender (Granite Bulwark style) defense ?
You stand your ground against the enemy's strike, opening yourself to damage but relishing the rush as the effects slough off you like so much rubble.
Immediate defense
Daily • Earth, Healing
Trigger: You are targeted by an attack vs. Fortitude.
Effect: You take a -2 to your Fortitude defense for this attack.  If you successfully defend, you may spend a healing surge, gaining extra HP equal to your Constitution modifier.
Failed defense: You may spend a Healing Surge to reduce the amount of damage taken in the attack by an amount equal to your Constitution modifier.  If the attack inflicts a negative status effect that a save may end, you can instead choose to forgo this resistance in order to make an immediate saving throw against the effect at -1.

or

Push and pull: Waterbender (Rushing Tides style) Defense ?
You absorb the energy of the enemy's attack, instantly swinging around and using it against him.
Immediate Defense 
Encounter • Water
Trigger: You are targeted by an attack
 Target: The enemy which attacks you
Effect: Once the enemy's attack is resolved, you may immediately make a melee basic attack against that enemy as a free action.

Or 

Inciting Ember Stance: Firebender Defense ?
You stagger back, leaving yourself open to the enemy's strike - and placing him in just the position you'd planned for your followup.
Immediate defense
Encounter • Fire
Trigger: You are targeted by an attack
Target: The enemy which attacks you
Effect: You take a -2 penalty to the defense targeted by the attack.  The enemy grants you combat advantage until the end of your next turn.


Other thoughts and notes:

Magic items should probably be rare, if they exist.  I would use the rules in the DMG 2 for a low-to-no magic item game.  

Likewise, as most Avatar combatants appear to be unarmored or lightly armored, classes should include a level-based AC bonus (that doesn't stack with armor), and relatively few Bender classes should be proficient in standard armor.  I'd limit Bender-classes' weapon proficiency, but grant each class an at-will melee attack, ranged attack, or one of each that can be used as a basic attack, and/or improve the bending classes' unarmed attack so that it's roughly equivalent to a weapon attack from another class.

I'd be open to the thought of having 16 classes (four or so for each element, counting each element as a power source rather than a distinct class), but I'd say there should still be power selections available to all benders from a particular element, indicating the foundations of that element's bending arts.  After all, Iroh said the basics *are* the greatest weapons, right?  Perhaps one or two of each type at the appropriate levels, to supplement the standard class layout.


----------



## hobbitguy1420 (Jun 29, 2010)

<cricket>


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 30, 2010)

*hobbitguy1420*, I like the ideas you have, but I think the cleanest way to incorperate a bending campaign would be to use multi-class only classes, one for each element, and a couple of paragon/epic paths related to each element.

The powers in the classes would lean towards stances and a bender would be a bit more powerful than a 'normal' multi-class. Much as benders are more powerful than non-benders in the storyline.

I think the ideas above could be implemented in this kind of setup, and using multi-class would allow a group to be made from the same bending style.


----------



## Zaphling (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I also had the idea of making this Avatar class (don't we all?).
My idea was the class' role would be Controller using Wisdom as primary attribute.
Fire and Earth benders would have Strength as secondaries.
Air and Water will have Dexterity.
But I do believe that Earth will do better with Constitution since Earthbenders will be Defenders as second roles most likely.
Leader, yes, Waterbenders.
Strikers will be Air and Fire as what others in this thread strongly agree upon.

but if you think about it, just because Saka's sister (was it Kitiara?) healed Aang using the north pole healing water can vie her for the leader role. It doesn't justify at all. We can see her whipping her enemie's butts most of the time and not buffing or debuffing people.

If possible (trust me, I'm having a hard time imagining this too) maybe Waterbenders, using dex as secondary attribute, can be a defender too in their own way.

Like this:
Firebenders str striker
Earthbenders str defender
Airbender dex striker
Waterbender dex defender


----------



## knightofround (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay, so I haven't read the books at all, but after seeing the movie I would be against pigeonholing benders to a specific role. In the movie I saw airbending used as controller, defender, and striker. Waterbending as striker and defender (not really leader). Earth was used as defender and striker. Fire was used as striker and controller. In short, benders do not really fit into the 4E leader/striker/defender/controller structure. The only thing they do have in common is the striker element.

Multiclass feats might also work, I'd just bend the rules (no pun intended) so you can only select non-[W] powers of matching element from any class out there. But this approach would be somewhat unsatisfying because the base class has such a heavy influence in 4E, particularly the at-will powers.

Thankfully, in 4E we a perfect place for flavored strikers: Warlocks. After all, in the PHB it says: You gain your magical power from a pact you forge with a powerful, supernatural force or an unnamed entity. Bender "spirits" would certainly classify, although you might substitute "arcane" for "primal".

So if I were to go about putting benders into 4E, I'd make each of them Warlock pacts. Earth would be striker flavored with defender, Water would be striker flavored with leader, Air would be striker flavored with controller, and Fire would be the striker specialist. Of course each pact would have some powers that fill other roles though.

Then all you'd have to do is reflavor the eldritch blast to something more appropiate, generate the four pact boons, yoink [Fire/Air/Earth/Water] powers from already existing classes, and you'd be good to go. The only thing you'd need to wave away are the necessity of elements being present in order to use them, and the lack of military weapon/armor proficiency...but those can always be explained away by boon/feat/multiclass.

The only downside is that if you wanted to run an all-bender campaign, you couldn't play D&D very well with four strikers, no matter how flavored. But I think that's going to be the only thing that will work easily within the 4E structure, unless you want to create 4 elements x 4 roles = 16 new classes. Or make 4 classes and pigeonhole each element to a role. The pdf linked above is a great example of that, and the four classes are well statted out...but they don't capture the "feel" of bending very well. Running a all-bender 4E campaign just doesn't work because benders are not specialized enough, especially the lack of "leader" role. If you don't want to compromise you'd be better off looking for a different system, or making your own.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 6, 2010)

An all striker party can work...its just a different dynamic and a change to how the encounters need to be built.  I would like to see a write up of warlock pacts!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

